# New guys with Myers E47 issues



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey everyone...
So i found a plow set-up on Craigslist and agreed to buy it if i can see it work. The guy that owns it used it once about 10 years ago and since then the complete unit has been stored outside. I went there tonight to hook everything up to the jeep and we could not get the unit to move left right up or down. So here's what i did...
1. Pulled the 3 Coils apart and freed them up seemed to work OK.
2. Pulled the motor off and made sure that worked
3. Checked power to all connections everything worked.
4. Manually by hand...Moved the main cyl up and down...(pretty sure that shouldn't't have moved)
5. Pulled the cover plate off under the motor and all gears moved, no corrosion, etc...

I Hooked the unit up and this is what happened Up, left and right heard the main motor spinning. 
Up position heard main relay switch and one coil fire
Down position no main relay but did hear one coil fire
Left Position heard main relay and one Coil
Right Position Main relay only No Coil 
When i pulled everything apart there was clean fluid everywhere. 
What i don't get is why could i manually move the cyl up and down...Not enough fluid?
....I have the e47 complete unit in my hands and i was planning on pulling the unit completely apart tomorrow to see if anything is gummed up inside preventing the fluid to flow through the manifolds properly..

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Bagel


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bagel;625334 said:


> 4. Manually by hand...Moved the main cyl up and down...(pretty sure that shouldn't't have moved)


 Completely normal for a Meyer pump since it's a single acting cylinder. If you couldn't pull it up by hand, then you'd have a problem.



bagel;625334 said:


> I Hooked the unit up and this is what happened Up, left and right heard the main motor spinning.
> Up position heard main relay switch and one coil fire Correct. And it should have been the coil with the red wire
> Down position no main relay but did hear one coil fire Also correct as it's a gravity drop system. Don't need the motor to lower the plow. Should have been the coil with the black wire that tripped.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you left and right angle functions are reversed at the very least.

Study the service manual for your E47 to familiarize yourself with the operation. Once you comprehend how they work they're much easier to troubleshoot. And a pressure gage is you friend. Since it could simply be a weak pressure/relief valve issue.

Here's some links to get you started:

Diagnostic flow chart

E47 service manual


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;625369 said:


> Completely normal for a Meyer pump since it's a single acting cylinder. If you couldn't pull it up by hand, then you'd have a problem.
> 
> Sounds like you left and right angle functions are reversed at the very least.
> 
> ...


Thanks man...I was actually reading the manual right before i checked back on the thread.
First thing i'll do is check to make sure there's enough fluid in it. If that seems good then i'll check the filters, valves and so on. Hopefully i'll get the thing working before i pull the entire unit apart....But if i have to i will...
Thanks
Bagel


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

So drained what was left in the unit and re filled. Tried to bench test and motor turned, coil fired but cyl didn't move...WTF. So i guess tomorrow i'll pull the whole pump apart and look for any clogged passages....Anyone have any other ideas???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Positive your tripping the correct valve? The B valve is the one you want.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;627143 said:


> Positive your tripping the correct valve? The B valve is the one you want.


I tried all three at one time or another tonight.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

1) Pull the A valve out and make sure it's not stuck open.

2) Pull the B valve out and make sure it will move freely.

A small nail or screwdriver pressed into the end of the valves is how you want to check them...you should feel them move with hand pressure. They don't move much, but they should move.

You can also bench test these if you slip the coils back on the valve stem and supply power and ground to them. Watch in the end of the valves very closely. You should see them move (slightly) as you trip them.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

Did all that and they seem to be working perfect.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Then it's time to check pump pressure if you have acces to a gage. If not, then tear it open and check the pickup screen for blockage.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

the only thing i could think of is maybe somethings cloged inside somewhere. But the lil bit of fluid that was in the unit was perefect. not a spec of anything anywhere in it. The filters were perfect, the motor was turning the coils all fired...i just don't get it...I may have to drop it off tomorrow at the loacl plow place and se what they can find out.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;627174 said:


> Then it's time to check pump pressure if you have acces to a gage. If not, then tear it open and check the pickup screen for blockage.


Thats the screen at the bottom of the cylinder? 
Can i just crank the pressure up with the adj behind the acorn nut just to see if i can get it to work? If so what waywould be more pressure?
Then hook up a guage and set it to the 1600psi that meyers recommends.

I'm really mechanicly inclinded but this is my first experiance with a plow pump setup...thanks for the pointers


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bagel;627188 said:


> Thats the screen at the bottom of the cylinder?


 No that filter protects the valve block assembly. The pickup screen is internal in the bottom of the sump base. Have to remove/disassemble the lift ram/cylinder/tank assembly to get to it.



bagel;627188 said:


> Can i just crank the pressure up with the adj behind the acorn nut just to see if i can get it to work? If so what waywould be more pressure?


 You can as a test, but it takes very, very, little pressure to raise the ram while on the bench so I doubt you'll have success there. Clockwise will increase the pressure.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah i have a feeling i'll pul the unit apart completely see if i see anything wrong if not maybey the motors on it's way out and not turning the pump fast enough to get the right pressure. I gotta headache from this crap...and i realy don't want to buy a reman if i dont have to...
Thanks
Bagel.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Does the motor sound slow? Those old 3" dia E47 motors zing along at a pretty good clip when running properly.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;627237 said:


> Does the motor sound slow? Those old 3" dia E47 motors zing along at a pretty good clip when running properly.


When i first hooked it up i had it on a charger at 6 amps DUH...it ran slow. Then i ran it off a battery and jumpers it seemed to run pretty fast.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bagel;627243 said:


> Then i ran it off a battery and jumpers it seemed to run pretty fast.


On the bench it should have lifted then. Like I mentioned it takes very little hydro power to lift under no load conditions.


----------



## bagel (Nov 1, 2008)

So after all that turns out when the guy pulled the motor apart he didn't mark up and down...So the motherf*&^%$# motor was spining backwards. I pulled the motor apart flipped the sleve with magnets in it 180 and PRESTO it works....
Thanks for the help guys.
Bagel


----------



## isellmeyers (Jul 27, 2008)

ok if this pump has been sitting outside for for a long time then your going to have to completely disassemple it and reassemple it. A pump from just sitting around and exspecially outside will get all gummed up inside from any fliud left in it. Best thing to do is take it apart clean it good .


----------

